# Rod Wrap



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

First wrap any good?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I wouldn't know it was the first wrap. Looks great to me. Keep going!:thumbup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^ agree


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

I love cork grips. They look so much nicer than foam. Good looking wraps too!


----------

